

I Was Wrong, and So Are You - mbrubeck
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/12/i-was-wrong-and-so-are-you/8713/

======
narkee
I don't understand the methodology undertaken in this study.

The whole point of having political ideologies is that you believe yours is
correct.

They asked politically polarizing questions to conservatives and liberals, and
each answered according to their beliefs. It's not so much confirmation/myside
bias, as it is confusion about truth.

This study required the authors to have objective truth measures for all the
questions asked. How were those truths obtained?

It's completely irrational for people to believe in things that are known,
objectively to be untrue. Basically all the author has done is shown that
politics based on ideology is irrational, since ideologies lead people to
disagree with known true facts.

